# Looking for Fellow Beer Lovers



## trry.grgry (May 3, 2020)

So. I know that we are in the midst of all this COVID-19 business, but I am studying for my Cicerone Certification. For those that do not know what that is, think of a sommelier as for wine, but for beer.

There are not many Master Cicerones in the world, but I thought I would see if there were any in Abu Dhabi or Dubai, or anyone that has gone through the Cicerone process to any degree. I am trying to learn as much as I can, and I would love to find someone that is more knowledgable in this sweet golden beverage, that I may learn more from.

Figured it may be a slim chance to find one, but I thought I would reach out nonetheless. For anyone that is a fellow beer enthusiast as myself, I would love to hear from you. Maybe after all these restrictions have lifted (whenever that may be) we can all grab a beer together.


----------

